
IOS5 Storyboard + Parse.com + Heroku Awesomeness - jamesjyu
http://blog.fieldforceapp.com/weekend-project-ios5-storyboard-parsecom-hero
======
nirvana
Storyboard is really spectacular. I think its the biggest advance to UI
development since Interface Builder. The thing is, it also sets apple up for
the next level of usability.

For our next project, my designer is going to have Xcode installed, and
working with a copy of the same git repository and committing UI as I program.

I look forward to being able to work in parallel with out getting these long
emails with off by a couple pixel tweaks to be implemented.

